# Render Brood Comb



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes. it can be rendered, and the debris filtered out. It won't have the nice sweet smell of honey capping wax, in fact IMO it stinks. It is still suitable for industrial applications. 
Sheri


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Get a drum and throw all your old wax scraps in. Protect from moth. It takes a lot of volume to make it worthwhile.


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you


----------

